# FIN Scan ?



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...............My Webroot Protective software posts a small window sometimes that says.......FIN Scan detected ! Is this another computer checking too see IF I have a Firewall in Place ? , fordy


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Odds are that someone on the outside is probing your system, usually hackers scanning all IP addresses for a vulnerable machine. If your router and firewall are set up ok, you can ignore it, as they probably got no reply from your system.


----------

